# Bottom bouncers



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone drag bottom bouncers with artificial bait and catch Saugeye ?


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

fishless said:


> Anyone drag bottom bouncers with artificial bait and catch Saugeye ?


Yes, we use bottom bouncers with flicker shad and flicker minnows also worm harnesses


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Brooks Reefers are my go to baits when the water is cold. Use themon bottom bouncers & dipsey’s


----------



## 123Saugeye (6 mo ago)

Not with artificial,, but work great for trolling worms


----------

